# Live ASX Stock Charts



## simonjparker (21 August 2014)

Hi Guys, can anyone tell me where I can get good live charts for the ASX? - not interested in anything delayed and I don't mind paying if I have to.


----------



## tech/a (21 August 2014)

*Re: Stock Charts*

E Signal


----------



## pixel (21 August 2014)

*Re: Stock Charts*

D2MX: http://www.traderdealer.com.au/
Paritech: http://www.paritech.com.au/products/pulse.html

I use both. "Belts and Braces"


----------



## RT14 (21 August 2014)

*Re: Stock Charts*



pixel said:


> D2MX: http://www.traderdealer.com.au/
> Paritech: http://www.paritech.com.au/products/pulse.html
> 
> I use both. "Belts and Braces"




D2MX does the job. Good tech support too.


----------

